# Equine dissertation ideas



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

OK, here is a question I would like to have answered, that seems sort of related to your interests. But I think it is US-specific. When the US banned the slaughter of horses, what did that do for the welfare of horses in the US?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Also, a comparison study of methods used to prevent relapse in laminitic horses. i.e., what methods have people tried, which were the most successful? Or were some successful in some circumstances and not in others.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

You could discuss the pros and cons of worming and equine vaccinations and the effect on a horse's overall health.
Also someone else mentioned on another post that a discussion on bits would be a good idea, there are so many different kinds it would be a good topic.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

The need for research into causes and possible cures for Free Fecal Water Syndrome. So many horses suffer from it and a “cure” is mostly trial and error on the part of the owner with no one method working for all horses. A lot of vets didn’t even recognize it as a “thing” until recently, preferring to basically dismiss it as diarrhea. It is a frustrating condition and I have spent hundreds of dollars on trying to clear it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Impact of breastplates and martingales on freedom of movement during crosscountry and showjumping competitons.

Grass Sickness and level to which the suvivors are able to return to work.

Overweight horses in the show ring and the impact on our at risk native breeds.

Transporting horses and welfare: locally, or high end competition horses going to Europe or those going for slaughter.

Impact of our chip and passports on welfare.

Covid and riding schools and welfare of their horses.


It'll depend on your tutors and where they are willing to support your research.


----------



## bobrameters (Nov 4, 2019)

Blanket vs no-blanket in winter (letting the horse's natural coat regulate temperature); also in relation to full-time stall vs part-time and free-choice turnout, and how exercise and natural coat affect stats on colic.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Something that lays groundwork for future studies: what ARE the signs of distress in horses? What are the signs of happiness or contentment? I mean, obvious signs are clear, but are there more subtle signs people should be looking at? Say you're trying to answer the question @bobrameters posted above re: full-time vs part-time stalling. If what you're asking is, what is best for the horse's well-being, then it would be useful to know, what exactly ARE the signs that a horse is happy or not? For instance is a horse that flips its head more often less happy? What about body position? Is a horse that is always in an alert posture less happy than one that is not? Etc.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Controversial... The problems caused by riding fads. TWH big lick, the racing of 2yr olds, cutting , reining, the western pleasure shuffles, barrel racing, the tie downs, star fishing on the horses , etc. 
The charro rodeos, teh slaugter pip line . Rescues .. so many of them,, and so many that use rescue money for own use such as trailers and feed for personal horses, giving friends relatives etc first choice of a horse. The cost of Vet care , The lack of large animal vets in some rural areas. Hay and feed production. How feed labels are not fda inspected , Can you really trust that info. The dangers of Essential Oils. Dsmo usage and problems ( it is an oilfield solvent lots of oilfield workers get cancer ) . DSLD , Suspensory Ligaments, navicular , how poor nutrition , over feeding of grains etc in show horses affect the guts and hooves. Breeds to show what breeds are more prone to hoof issues, metabolic, . The inbreeding and close line breed horses and how it affects the breed.. HOW breed characteristics have changed over the past 50 years. Quarater horses used to be short , stocky , now they are 16 h, how Arabs used to have a slight dish and now look like sea horses, the change in the Morgan horses, etc. TBs have changed a lot. Many breeds have changed a lot.


----------



## horsegirly2000 (Sep 23, 2021)

thankyou all so much they/re some really great ideas!


----------

